# andare a mangiare da



## Shanks78

Como podria traducir "andare a mangiare da qualcuno" en espanol?

Vale, creo que al final me he respondido por mi mismo ya...  "ir a comer en casa de alguien"...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Shanks78 e benvenuto al Forum 

Mi spiace che tu sia stato molto più veloce di tutti noi 
Vorrei essere la prima almeno a farti gli auguri di Buon Anno! 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

Ir a comer A casa de alguien


Si usas EN le estarías dando preferencia al lugar y no a la persona


----------



## mallujulia

Yo como *en *casa de alguien pero voy a comer *a* casa de alguien


----------



## 0scar

Si se cambia un poco la oración se entiende mejor porque es *a* y no *en*

_"ir a casa de alguien a comer"_


----------



## Neuromante

Yo como *en* casa de... Significa que eso es la norma casi diaria

Al margen:
Con la construcción *"Ir* a comer... casa..."
"Ir a comer *a *casa de..." Te diriges a donde vive... para comer. Es un hecho.
"Ir a comer *en* casa de...." Tienes intención de comer en un lugar determinado (Que coincide con la casa de...) Puedes tener la absoluta certeza o haber tomado esa decisión.

Una frase similar:
"Voy de comida *a* casa de..." Aquí es imposible usar la preposición *en* (Funcionaría mucho mejor con la merienda, pero bueno.... una pequeña licencia)


----------



## gatogab

*andare a mangiare DA...* 
Si può dire 'andare a mangiare presso'...?
gg


----------



## Shanks78

Muchas gracias a todos, muy bien explicado.

@gatogab: sì, claro, se puede decir, pero lo utilizarìa màs seguido por un nombre de lugar, por ejemplo dirìa:

- andare a mangiare presso l'Hotel Hilton
- andare a mangiare presso un'osteria
- andare a mangiare presso un lago

Resultarìa un poco extrano decir: "andare a mangiare presso i miei genitori", parecerìa que no conocieras bien a tus padres...



Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Shanks78 e benvenuto al Forum
> 
> Mi spiace che tu sia stato molto più veloce di tutti noi
> Vorrei essere la prima almeno a farti gli auguri di Buon Anno!
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


 
Ciao Laura,

grazie mille per il benvenuto e buon anno anche a te!


----------



## rachele

Pero en realidad no es muy frecuente decir "mangiare presso un hotel" u cualquier otro lugar. "Presso" se usa sobre todo en el lenguaje formal y burocrático. "La Procura della repubblica presso il Tribunale" o "ha trovato domicilio presso alcuni parenti" etc.


----------



## Shanks78

rachele said:


> Pero en realidad no es muy frecuente decir "mangiare presso un hotel" u cualquier otro lugar. "Presso" se usa sobre todo en el lenguaje formal y burocrático. "La Procura della repubblica presso il Tribunale" o "ha trovato domicilio presso alcuni parenti" etc.


 
Sì, claro, solo querria contestar a quien me preguntaba si se puede decir "mangiare presso", y, de hecho, es correcto, aunque poco utilizado


----------



## gatogab

Shanks78 said:


> Sì, claro, solo querria contestar a quien me preguntaba si se puede decir "mangiare presso", y, *de hecho, es correcto, aunque poco utilizado*


Muchas gracias. Una duda en menos

gg


----------



## archimede

Sería correcto decir _Ir a comer donde alguien_? Voy a comer donde my hermano, donde Juan, etc.?

Alessandro


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que me has hecho dudar, porque se usa bastante. He mirado en el DPD y lo admite como forma coloquial. Te paso el enlace.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## archimede

Muchas gracias Ant.

En realidad ya había escuchado esta expresión, pero como nadie la propuso... se me planteó la duda (correcto?) 

Alessandro


----------

